# Just a Thought



## bookworm1222 (Jun 29, 2015)

I have an on going theory that one person can not possibly fit perfectly into one singular MBTI type(a theory I assume many would agree with), but instead every one person has a main type that they relate to the most and multiple branch off personalities. Upon researching this I discovered a test John's Personality Test which when taken gives you a broken up version of what types you fit into so far it has been accurate for the majority of people I have asked to take it.
My results were:
55% INTP (my original MBTI type) 
26% ENTP
7% ISTP
3% INFP
3% INTJ 
making me:
84% Analysts
10% Other
6% Unknown
I noticed that the minor branch off types I showed could be found within my family. My family is who I spend the most time with if I spend time with people at all, considering this who you spend time with could effect minor branch types. I do have large family though so I would not consider this conclusive. I would be extremely interested in hearing how accurate for others and how it may or may not connect to the people they spend the most time with.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I do agree with your general idea that no one can be a 100% of only one type and that we have in fact a main type and then multiple branches. 
I've taken the aforementioned test and I cannot relate to it because it's just types and letters, it doesn't take into consideration functions. According to John's Personality test, I'm
59% INTP
18% ENTP (WHAT?)
8% INFP 
6% ENFP
3% INTJ

This totally feels like it just takes the letters into consideration because, let's face it, I'm a total mess and it's obvious my last letter has to be a P :laughing: But the 'Feeling related' questions in me would be related to Fe and not Fi as this test thinks I have, which I don't, not even the slightlest. 
If I had to do my own analysis on how much of each type I have it'd be something like:
75% ENTP
15% ENFJ
10% INTP


As for what you mentioned later on how those types are related to your family or friends... well I cannot relate to that either, since most of my surroundings are ESxx. I do have an ENFJ and an INTP friend though.


----------



## IndianaJones (Jul 13, 2016)

79% entp
9% intp
4% enfp
2% entj
2% intj


----------



## Aeri (Sep 27, 2016)

Screw it, lemme just be an XXXX. Well rounded, indeed.


----------



## redeemofself (Aug 29, 2016)

62% ENTP
13% ENTJ
6% INTP
4% ESTP
3% ENFJ
_
What_

I did expect it, but it's still a bit weird. I tend to act like an ENTJ when I'm being professional or just my studies. Other than that, I can't find myself relatable to ESTP or ENFJ.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

47%
INTP

17%
INTJ

12%
ISTP

7%
INFJ

6%
INFP 

Yeah, I dont fucking think so mate! The test is surface level crap, 'are you frequently late to things?', like really?


----------



## bookworm1222 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply's to my thread.


----------



## bookworm1222 (Jun 29, 2015)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Yeah, I dont fucking think so mate! The test is surface level crap, 'are you frequently late to things?', like really?


Personally I wouldn't judge an entire test off just one question. I would agree the test doesn't appear to have consistent results which was the partially point in creating this thread to see if it was just by chance the test gave my type as the main percentage by chance or if it was an accurate test. Even though the test is inaccurate in most cases I still think no one person can fit fully into one personality type I really just wanted to see if the test was worked well for others as well.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

bookworm1222 said:


> Personally I wouldn't judge an entire test off just one question.


OK, excuse me for not copy and pasting all of the questions (which are the exact same questions that every other of these pointless tests ask).


----------



## bookworm1222 (Jun 29, 2015)

Aladdin Sane said:


> OK, excuse me for not copy and pasting all of the questions (which are the exact same questions that every other of these pointless tests ask).


Are you saying all MBTI test are unclear or just ones that try to break it down into smaller percentages? You're not really being very clear in your responses.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

ya this test only seems to take behavioral traits into consideration, but it's cool if you wanna use it for fun
i'm 
71% ENTP
7% ESTP
7% INTP
4% ENFP
4% ENTJ


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Nobody fits perfectly into one type, but that's why we have the concept of "best-fit type". If you're close to the middle on some of the dimensions, you're not going to fit as well into a single type, for example, an ENTJ with a mild J preference will probably relate to ENTP somewhat, even if ENTJ is the better fit. A person who has four reasonably strong preferences will probably find that their type is a better fit, but might still find that they fit some of the characteristics of types that differ by only one letter. If you prefer to think of it in terms of functions, there are lots of people who find that none of the standard function stacks fit them; people who, for example, consider themselves to have dominant Ti and auxiliary Ni. Some would type a person with that stack as an ISTP, perhaps in a dom/tert loop, but there's a case for typing such a person as an NT since their dom/aux are an N function and a T function. There are also people who, for example, say that they're INTP but with strong Fi, so they relate to INFP.


----------



## bookworm1222 (Jun 29, 2015)

Octavarium said:


> Nobody fits perfectly into one type, but that's why we have the concept of "best-fit type". If you're close to the middle on some of the dimensions, you're not going to fit as well into a single type, for example, an ENTJ with a mild J preference will probably relate to ENTP somewhat, even if ENTJ is the better fit. A person who has four reasonably strong preferences will probably find that their type is a better fit, but might still find that they fit some of the characteristics of types that differ by only one letter. If you prefer to think of it in terms of functions, there are lots of people who find that none of the standard function stacks fit them; people who, for example, consider themselves to have dominant Ti and auxiliary Ni. Some would type a person with that stack as an ISTP, perhaps in a dom/tert loop, but there's a case for typing such a person as an NT since their dom/aux are an N function and a T function. There are also people who, for example, say that they're INTP but with strong Fi, so they relate to INFP.


But it is not always a given that they relate to one type and fit into another. My brothers the perfect example of this he is split almost equally in-between INTP and ISTP without fully relating to just one type. He carries key character traits from both types and while he sees himself in both types he finds himself unable to relate to one or the other. Being able to fit so well into more then one type is something I have considered to be a possible reason behind the issue that some people who are unable get a clear typing.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

bookworm1222 said:


> But it is not always a given that they relate to one type and fit into another. My brothers the perfect example of this he is split almost equally in-between INTP and ISTP without fully relating to just one type. He carries key character traits from both types and while he sees himself in both types he finds himself unable to relate to one or the other. Being able to fit so well into more then one type is something I have considered to be a possible reason behind the issue that some people who are unable get a clear typing.


Then perhaps your brother would be best described as an IxTP: someone who has I, T and P preferences and is in the middle on the S/N dimension. He could either accept that designation (it already says quite a lot about his personality) or if he wants to settle on one of the 16 types, he could think about whether he does have a slight S or N preference and accept that whichever type he chooses is a best fit, not a perfect fit. Unfortunately no MBTI sources that I'm aware of provide descriptions of people with borderline preference, nor do they say very much about the impact of different preference strengths.


----------



## bookworm1222 (Jun 29, 2015)

Octavarium said:


> Then perhaps your brother would be best described as an IxTP: someone who has I, T and P preferences and is in the middle on the S/N dimension.


I already often use X till fill that space, but what i'm really looking at is breaking a type even farther then this small amount. Who knows maybe I'm just looking to deeply into things I do tend to do that especially with subjects I find interesting.


----------

